# Infighting / outfighting



## Zero (May 30, 2013)

OK, sorry not a post on "in-close" technique but rather on views/observations as to policitcal issues / infighting throughout karate.

I just responded to a thread in the WC forum and I touched on the politicised and often polarised views in WC and between the various lineages and also TKD.  I did TKD throughout high school and saw a lot of issues between WTF and Unified (I did WTF and this was the best - okay joking!) In the two years I did WC alongside my goju ryu, I also witnessed numerous issues between schools, tensions between our sifu and other sifus and a clossed mind to training (out of interest) with other WC schools and different styles, there were big issues with me keeping up and competing in karate.

Maybe I am lucky (or naive) but I never really witnessed or experienced this in karate.  I have moved between several schools due to travel/work and while in different locations have dappled in different karate styles when a goju club was not close by.  There was never really an issue between the sensei on this (and when it was clear it would be a short term thing, some where even happy if I did not modify my style when sparring or even doing applications, I am always happy to do so though).

Back in my home town I did not experience any real issues between different goju clubs nor with other K styles, there are a lot of open tournaments or "kickboxing" tournaments where different karate styles come together. We would even visit other clubs and different clubs would come and visit and spar with us.  There were of course animosities between different clubs on a more discrete level (ie school head personalities or histories) but it was not prevalent.  My head coach was also open to a degree of cross-training, ie boxing and had no issue with the WC I was doing, and would have me do this sometimes after class with him for a bit of fun to see how freestyle or karate techniques could interact with the WC applications and approach.

Maybe I have just been lucky (but I have travelled a fair bit) but I don't see the same issues in the "karate world".

Is this the same or is it markedly different for others?

If so, why do you think this is?

In TKD is it just because of the historically (recent) greater exposure or pressures due to the Olympics platform?

Why then the issues so obvious in WC/WT/VT and not in a single karate style or between karate styles?  I have spent time in Japan as well and appreciate the formality in many clubs and the need for introductions and that these are sometimes unfortunately ignored/rebuffed but it still does not in my experience amount to nearly the same thing.


----------



## harlan (May 30, 2013)

Because everyone talks behind your back????

Seriously, want to see some goju infighting all you have to say is 'So...which one is the REAL goju?' LOL!


----------



## Zero (May 31, 2013)

harlan said:


> Because everyone talks behind your back????
> 
> Seriously, want to see some goju infighting all you have to say is 'So...which one is the REAL goju?' LOL!



So I_ am _living on cloud nine, but happily so  : )

Really, do we have that issue? I thought it was just the WC guys... (hehe)

Seriously though, I never seem to have any issue, maybe 'cause I myself and the clubs I have trained in are not so hung up over "what is real / the best", just how can I actually kick someone in the head.


----------



## Argus (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a good question.

My primary art is WC, but I have started training in Karate as well just to explore it. I definitely think that they are more open and seem to have less "in-fighting" than is common in Traditional Chinese Martial Arts in general, but then, I don't really find in-fighting and politics to be present in my particular Wing Chun school either. Perhaps I'm just lucky enough to have a humble Sifu with a lot of exposure to other arts as well.

I do wonder if governing organizations, grading, and tournaments have something to do with providing common ground in Karate, though. While these aren't things that I'm personally interested in, and enjoy their absence in more traditional arts, I do feel that perhaps they may provide common goals and common grounds for different schools.

But then again, I have a friend who has done Judo for thirty years or so, and I observe a certain amount of close-mindedness and a lot of politics in the Judo community. So, perhaps it's more to do with a propensity to train only within one's own style than it is about organizations or competitions.


----------

